# Getting rid of squirrels



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

I need opinions on how to get rid of squirrels in the back yard. Every year they'll eat the pear before they get a chance to ripen, I'm tired of these tree rats. 

The pear trees are a grafted kind so the first branch is only about 3' from the ground.


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Gammo 177 pellet rifle. Academy about 100 bucks. Comes with scope. Great squirrel medicine


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Ryan,

I hate to say, but I had to go the same rout as landlokt. Last year they tore up my oranges and pears........not going to happen this year.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

They eat the fruit for a source of hydration along with the elements they need to survive. 

I have been told if you give them something to eat and drink....that they need, it will curtail (not stop) them.

But a .177 piece of lead works too


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Same here! I have been using a Winchester mod 1300 for years. Couple years ago I invited my neighbor to try out his pellet rifle. Gotta stay after them. You may have them thinned out enough to get a good crop one year but they breed like rabbits, next year they'll be back.


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

So that's the consensus from y'all & that's what I thought I must do. My philosophy is eat what you kill, guess I'll have to find a recipe for tree rats.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Muddskipper said:


> They eat the fruit for a source of hydration along with the elements they need to survive.
> 
> I have been told if you give them something to eat and drink....that they need, it will curtail (not stop) them.
> 
> But a .177 piece of lead works too


I had someone tell me the same thing about birds and squirrels.

It's BS, I have a 8 acre lake in my backyard, 30 steps from my orchard and garden.

All the water they need.

Solution is to trap them or kill them.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Southernflounder said:


> So that's the consensus from y'all & that's what I thought I must do. My philosophy is eat what you kill, guess I'll have to find a recipe for tree rats.


I hear you. I have 4 in my freezer right now. But I honestly toss more than I skin. I look at them more as pests. They destroy our bird feeders, take one bite out of our pecans and just waste them and if they ever get into the attic....

I used a Gammo for a while and it did a great job but eventually it stopped staying consistently sighted in. I found out from bottumsup (think that's the user name) that it's a common problem with break barrels. Also, those Gammos are loud (think .22 short). Didn't matter here since I hunt and fish with my two next door neighbors, but if you have squeamish or PETA types next door it might raise eyebrows.

It depends on what your tree rat control budget allows, but the PCP air guns are very quiet. I upgraded to a Benjamin Maurader .25 cal and it's awesome. My wife calls me Elmer Fud, squirrel sniper. Lol.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Young squirrels, fry like chicken or rabbit. Old squirrels, incorporate with dumplings just like old hen or rooster.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Ryan, trapping is a big pain and believe it or not, squirrels will figure out the trap pretty quickly and won't go near it. I've found, however, that popping one or two in the previously stated manner seems to scare the rest of them off, at least for a while.

RWS model 45.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Southernflounder said:


> So that's the consensus from y'all & that's what I thought I must do. My philosophy is eat what you kill, guess I'll have to find a recipe for tree rats.


I have killed many cockroaches without eating them. Hogs too.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Rats*



goatchze said:


> I have killed many cockroaches without eating them. Hogs too.


Lol, X2....Benjamin Sheridan, when I was young my grandfather had numerous fruit and nut trees, he would shoot crows and squirrels tie 2' of string to a leg with a weight on the other and sling it back in the tree to rot, he never had a squrriel or bird problem, only the occasional pellet from target practice


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

I used rat posion in my yard. One Bite brand I bought at the feed store. The little basterds kept eating the tops of the wife's flowers last fall. I put out the poison a couple times and aint seen one since.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

What works for me is to give them something else to eat and drink.
I put a platform on my fence and water buckets there also.

they eat the sunflower seeds and drink the water and stay away from my tomato plants.

my 2 cents.
B.D


----------

